

21 User Retention Tactics You Can't Live Without - saramaj
http://growthhackingpro.com/21-user-retention-tactics-need-know/
Once you’ve got users on your site and engaged, the next thing to worry about is user retention. ‘User retention’ refers to the proportion of customers who come back to your site and use your product on a regular basis. The main driver of good retention is good product&#x2F;market fit but having an awesome product that actually solves people’s problems isn’t enough to ensure growth. Here are a few tactics you can use to make sure people keep coming back.
======
GregorStocks
The current title of the actual article is "21 User Retention Tactics You Need
To Know," which is still pretty bad but not as linkbaity as "Can't Live
Without."

------
notduncansmith
As a note to the OP, "Growth Hacking Pro" and Buzzfeed-style headlines
typically do not go over well with this crowd. As it is, I can (and will) live
without these tactics :)

------
robobro
1\. Offer a good product

